# 87 Stanza Clicking



## Ryan Korponay (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello, so i daily a 87 nissan stanza i love it, its a great car, i noticed today that my engine has started to click its hard to describe, it dosent sound like valve tic but i could be wrong,
im wondering if it could be an exhaust leak? or ignition? im sorta having a time over this because im spooked that it may be something more serious, ill post a video if anyone needs,
and if your wondering i change my oil every 5000 km, and do my maintenance regularly

a reply would be really appreciated


----------

